# Revolutionary Ramble - Madison NJ



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

Well it's official, the ride has been canceled, due to COVID-19. 

Although rightfully agreed during these uncertain times as we continue to practice are social distancing with one-another, it still sad news. This has always been one of my favorite group rides to start the year off.

Wishing everybody to be safe and healthy as we move forward...


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

ROAD&DIRT said:


> Well it's official, the ride has been canceled, due to COVID-19.
> 
> Although rightfully agreed during these uncertain times as we continue to practice are social distancing with one-another, it still sad news. This has always been one of my favorite group rides to start the year off.
> 
> Wishing everybody to be safe and healthy as we move forward...


I suspect every NJ bike event will be cancelled through the summer. I see that the ACS Bike-a-thon was moved from June to August. Even that may be in jeopardy


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

I feel that's a bit of a hyper reaction TBH. It's an outdoor activity whose close human contact can be largely mitigated. I believe that cases will be significantly decreased by then, I'm already seeing tangible signs of the curve flattening.


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

I have to put this ride on my calendar for the future.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

bmach said:


> I have to put this ride on my calendar for the future.


The next Ramble Ride will be scheduled for 6/12/2021... save the date!


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks




ROAD&DIRT said:


> The next Ramble Ride will be scheduled for 6/12/2021... save the date!


----------

